# iPhone 3G übertakten ?



## EDDX (30. März 2010)

*iPhone 3G übertakten ?*

Hallo ich habe seit 1 Jahr das 3G und bin sehr zufrieden damit, aber manchmal ist es einfach zu langsam! Bsp. Spiele ....

Nun habe ich mal gelesen das der AMR-CPU normal mit 600 Mhz laufen soll aber meine App`s zeigen nur 412 Mhz an.

Ich habe schon eine datei gefunden die den CPU auf 550 Mhz bringen soll aber wenn ich mit iPhoneExplorer die alte gegen die neue ersetze und neu Boote passiert nix !?!

Ich habe folgende Datei getauscht:
/System/Library/SystemConfiguration/PowerManagement.bundle/com.apple.SystemPowerProfileDefaults.plist

Weiß jemand noch ein Paar Trick`s ?

P.s. Bitte keine Vorträge wegen der Garantie !!!


----------



## Seven (3. April 2010)

*AW: iPhone 3G übertakten ?*

Ähm... Du willst (d)ein Handy Übertakten??? Es ist dier zu langsam? Die CPU ist kein i7 980X. So lange die Spiele flüssig laufen sollte ist es doch kein Problem sein. Die Ladezeiten sind nun mal etwas länger.

Sorry, dass musste sein. Ich halte das für schwachsinnig.


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

*AW: iPhone 3G übertakten ?*



Seven schrieb:


> Ähm... Du willst (d)ein Handy Übertakten??? Es ist dier zu langsam? Die CPU ist kein i7 980X. So lange die Spiele flüssig laufen sollte ist es doch kein Problem sein. Die Ladezeiten sind nun mal etwas länger.
> 
> Sorry, dass musste sein. Ich halte das für schwachsinnig.


Schon vergessen? Wir sind ein *eXtreme-Forum*, nichts "Normales" 
Ich hab auch schon mal beim Taschenrechner das Schwingquarz ausgetauscht und mir damit eine "Silver Edition" gebastelt.

Ist ja okay, wenn du es für Schwachsinn hältst, aber dann behalt es doch bitte für dich.


----------



## Aragemus (3. April 2010)

*AW: iPhone 3G übertakten ?*

Gabs nicht letztens erst nen Beitrag zur übertaktung von Androidhandys?
Wenn du overclocken willst haste bei apple aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt *g*


----------



## DAEF13 (3. April 2010)

*AW: iPhone 3G übertakten ?*

Geht soviel ich weiß schon, weil Apple hat den Touch ja auch mal leicht übertaktet, aber ich denke, das ist sehr kompliziert...

Aber interessieren würd' mich das schon, weil manchmal ist mir mein Touch 2G auch zu lahm...


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

*AW: iPhone 3G übertakten ?*

HAb noch ne Frage:


			
				EDDX schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe seit 1 Jahr das 3G und bin sehr zufrieden damit, aber manchmal ist es einfach zu langsam! Bsp. Spiele ....


Sicher, dass das an der hardware liegt? Ich hab den touch 3G und da läuft alles flüssig...


----------



## BopItXtremeII (3. April 2010)

*AW: iPhone 3G übertakten ?*

Der 3G iPod ist ja auch höher getaktet ^^ Also die Modelle mit 32 und 64GB. Der mit 8GB ist technisch gesehen ein 2G mit niedriger getakteter CPU.

Das iPhone 3G (steht hier für den Mobilfunkstandard, nicht die Generation) entspricht soweit ich weiß dem iPod 2G, das 3GS entspricht dem iPod 3G (hier steht das für die dritte Generation).

Zurück zum Übertakten: Soweit ich weiß, ist das gar nicht möglich. Ich schätze auch, die Geräte sind übertaktet nicht so stabil wie unsere Rechner ^^ Wobei es schon interessant wäre, mal testweise an der Taktschraube zu drehen


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

*AW: iPhone 3G übertakten ?*



BopItXtremeII schrieb:


> Der 3G iPod ist ja auch höher getaktet ^^ Also die Modelle mit 32 und 64GB. Der mit 8GB ist technisch gesehen ein 2G mit niedriger getakteter CPU.
> 
> Das iPhone 3G (steht hier für den Mobilfunkstandard, nicht die Generation) entspricht soweit ich weiß dem iPod 2G, das 3GS entspricht dem iPod 3G (hier steht das für die dritte Generation).
> 
> Zurück zum Übertakten: Soweit ich weiß, ist das gar nicht möglich. Ich schätze auch, die Geräte sind übertaktet nicht so stabil wie unsere Rechner ^^ Wobei es schon interessant wäre, mal testweise an der Taktschraube zu drehen


Ah, ich dachte iPod 3G und iPhone 3G hätten die selbte Technik  - bin nicht so vertraut mit Apple. Thx für die Aufklärung.
Mit der 32GB-Version des iPod touch 3G bin ich noch aktuell, mal sehen was demnächst noch so kommt


----------



## Raikoon (4. April 2010)

*AW: iPhone 3G übertakten ?*

sei doch zufrieden mit dem 3G  wenn du mehr Leistung willst hol dir nen 3GS oder warte auf das neue IPhone


----------



## Schoschi (4. April 2010)

*AW: iPhone 3G übertakten ?*

Also zu Android und so hab ich's auch hier irgendwo gelesen. Aber wie das eben so mit iPod und iPhone ist: Willste mal was selber machen haste eben gelitten


----------



## Iceananas (5. April 2010)

*AW: iPhone 3G übertakten ?*



Schoschi schrieb:


> Aber wie das eben so mit iPod und iPhone ist: Willste mal was selber machen haste eben gelitten




Dito. Wer so ne lahme Krücke kauft ist selber Schuld 

Mal ehrlich: bei einem Handy würde ich das sowieso lassen. Die CPU wurde von Apple nicht grundlos heruntergetaktet, und wenn dein Handy laggt, einfach ein paar sinnfreie Apps runterschmeißen


----------



## emazemc (9. April 2010)

*AW: iPhone 3G übertakten ?*

jo also übertakten bringt mal gar nix.. außer das der akku schneller leer ist


----------



## Aragemus (9. April 2010)

*AW: iPhone 3G übertakten ?*

als ob akkulaufzeit nen smartphoneuser intressiert...


----------



## EDDX (13. April 2010)

*AW: iPhone 3G übertakten ?*

Akku egal, aber liegt es nicht in der Natur des Menschen zu gucken wo die grenzen liegen ? Ich glaube das hier im Forum 2/3 der User ihren Pc übertakten, also warum es nicht mal beim Handy machen? 
Also das mit der Datei die ich am Anfang aufgeführt habe ist schwachsinn hat ein Depp eine Identische Plist Datei eingestellt!
Ich denke es muss irgend eine Datei sein die er mit bootet denn ich denke der Bootvorgang müsste fast identisch mit dem bei einen Pc sein.
Noch Ideen?


----------

